# Snow Day!



## cougarkid (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, it started snowing here about 6:30 am here.
Went into work and came back home about 11:00 am in 7" of snow.
It is 2:30 and there is at least 11" on the ground.
They are calling for up to 18" by morning.
Lord help us!


----------



## Triple E (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

Get out that ol'e John Deere and start pushing.  Becareful out there and stay warm.  We have blue skies but -2 degrees when I got up.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

59 and rain here


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

51 and light rain here in Ga


----------



## C Nash (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

Hollis I guess we should keep these warm souther days a secrete.  Don't want it getting crowded dow here :laugh:


----------



## akjimny (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

78 and partly cloudy here - but it is supposed to rain Thursday, Friday and Saturday.  Don't you just love this global warming. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

Mr. Nash, noticed I said "PUSH" instead of "PLOW".    :laugh:   

Has anyone heard from Gerald T. lately??


----------



## keithb (Feb 1, 2011)

RE: Snow Day!

60 and sunny in Socal.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

60 here now at 1030 at night, yes love the global warming :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

dropped 2 degree to 58 at 9;30 ct here


----------



## Triple E (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

8 degrees at 8:00 pm here.  58 would feel hot.   :approve:


----------



## cougarkid (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

So it is now 10:00 pm on February 1, 2011

It has been snowing for 15 hours straight, sometimes at the rate of 2"+ an hour.
The plows have given up.
I-70 is CLOSED from Kansas City to St. Louis.  That is 300 miles from border to border.
My drive/lot at my warehouse has at least 14" of snow across the entire width and length.
There is a drift on the RV roof about 4' tall and I can't get up to it, as the wind is blowing at about 30 mph.
We have shoveled the path from the warehouse to the RV 5 or 6 times and an hour later you cannot tell we did it.
The pile next to the "path" is about 5 ' tall and growing.

Had to switch from the 100# external tank to the 100# RV tank about 8:00 pm this evening.

I am parked on the south side of the building (80' wide, 240' long and 14'-20' tall, we rent an end unit) with about 2' between the RV and the warehouse.  It has always worked great and protected us from the nasty rains and winds.

Well, tonight about 8:30 the drift on the back half deciced to fall off and in between the RV and wall.  This blocked off the front furance intake/exhaust and it quit working.  (yes, it fell and piled forward between the wals)Had to switch from the 100# external tank to the 100# RV tank about 8:00 pm this evening.
  We had to go out and dig out a 11' high, 2' wide, 14' long wall of snow.  It took us about 45 minutes, but we are clear and the furnace is heating again.

Temperature is supposed to drop to 0 or -6 tonight.  The 30 mph winds will make it REALLY cold out there and drift the snow a lot.  I already have a sea of snow in the field next to me.  Looks like rolling waves with mist coming off of it.

Snowmageddon, Snownomy, snOw-M-G, call it what you want - it has shut down the central section of Missouri.

Snow totals right now of 16-18" all over central Missouri.  I am sure I have that much at my place.

My landlord will get me dug out sometime tomorrow afternoon, I hope.  The roads will be a different story.

Got food, water, propane (140 lbs), beer and wine (to keep "warm").  The generator works great, so loss of power is not a problem.  Needless to say, the DSL internet is working fine.

I should get back to work on Thursday, if all goes well.
"Support Global Warming"

Mike and Carla with our heads above snow!

Oh great, more of the drift just fell.  Looks like more shoveling!


----------



## cougarkid (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

Oh BTW.

Our 5-year plan (down from 10-years) is to semi-retire, drive school buses in Florida in the winter and visit our children and grandchildren in the summer.

(we know about that southern warm thingy)

lol

Ever notice that "lol" looks like a drowning man?

Mike


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

Mike and Carla, southern warming is now at 21 degrees and falling! I think maybe that too many northern folks are moving here and bringing the cold with them!  :clown:


----------



## cougarkid (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

So the sun is up, the wind has died down and the snow has stopped.
3' of snow around the rv and 4' piled on top.
Stove vent covered in snow and water heater covered.
24" of snow on average over the area.
Our drive/lot is deep in snow and drifts.
The drive to the main road (1/2 mile private road) is burried and drifted.

Could not open the main door to get out this morning - snow drifted up against it about a foor deep.  Ended up going out the drivers door (that we dug out last night).  I shot some video before we started cleaning up.

We dug out down the side of the rv, so the water heater is exposed.  Dug our path to the warehouse and now have 5' piles of snow along the path.  Car is parked behind us and burried in its own drift, not to mention the 8' drift next to it.  The dogs are not happy - too cold and deep for them.

Back inside for warmth and breakfast.  Going out later to clear the roof off.

Will spend the day at home, wether we want to or not.


----------



## akjimny (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

Just so long as it all melts off before I have to drive north in April. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cougarkid (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

blasted double posts!

sorry


----------



## cougarkid (Feb 17, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

What a difference 2 weeks makes.

Well, today it is 70 degrees out.  Yesterday it wat 65.  The convertible was out with the top down!

Still big piles of snow around, but that is okay.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 17, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

Well we had sun shine with snow falling.  But at least we got to see the sun.  The geese are flying all around us.  This is normal for the end of March but not February.  I am hoping it is a good sign.  We have even had the Swan's fly over.


----------



## akjimny (Feb 17, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

Mid-70's today - supposed to be in the mid-80's next week.  Hope it's getting warm up North, 'cause it's getting too d*** hot down here.     :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## thomasamski (Feb 25, 2011)

RE: Snow Day!

You need to come down to Florida. It was about 80 today in Tampa Bay with clear skies and plenty of sunshine. : )


----------



## Triple E (Feb 26, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

This morning we were at -21 degrees, yep, minus 21.  Right now, 10:05 pm we are at -13.1 and dropping.  Jimmy I think it is cool enough for you to start heading north.  Check your anifreeze first.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 26, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

0704 this Saturday morning and the temp is setting at -18.7.  Good news, Tuesday is suppose to be in the 40's.


----------



## akjimny (Feb 26, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

Got plenty of antifreeze - Prestone for the motorhome and Smirnoff for me     :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

well Steve it hard for me to feel and feeling for you, Like I said you had all summer to move. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: . today we are having heat wave, we are right at 80. I thought about opening up the pool and get in it.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 26, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

Well look at it this way Steve. At least you don't have to mow the grass like I did all day! :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 26, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!





> Shadow - 2/26/2011 5:20 PM Well look at it this way Steve. At least you don't have to mow the grass like I did all day! :laugh:



Just don't tell me you were in at-shirt. :approve::laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Feb 26, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

No, short's and a fishing shirt.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

Butch I prefer to cut grass than to shovel snow any day. BTW  congrats on your MH


----------



## Shadow (Feb 27, 2011)

Re: Snow Day!

I'm with you Hollis. Mowing grass yesterday, fishing today!! And didn't have to cut a hole in the ice to do it.  :bleh:


----------

